# Some help with html code for the email link



## GerryDavid (Jan 19, 2004)

I know that the &lt; A HREF = "mailto:someone@thisaddress.com" > link text &lt; /A > works, but I seen on some site a way to add to that so when they click on it, the subject field is also filled out, it was right after the email address with something like ?subject:what you want" but that doestn work.  Does anyone know how to do this?  :0).


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 19, 2004)

http://www.echoecho.com/htmllinks11.htm


----------



## GerryDavid (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link Geronimo, it had just want I wanted, and I learned you could add stuff to the body of the email as well.  :0).


----------

